# Floating Shelf with Drawer



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

So far I have the box with solid backing done and the drawer is gluing up right now. 

I like making these. I use a rosewood or ebony dowel for a pull and I pretty much always cut the drawer bottom to resemble a raised panel. 

I'll take pics when the drawer is done. 

It's going to hang via Z clips and I've cut two ports in the back to allow air to escape when the drawer is closed. A vacuum can develop if I don't.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

almost done


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking good so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Just about done.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful and well crafted pieces! Like the design, floating shelf with drawer. The wood combo is gorgeous, the grains really pop with the great finish. They are great additions to any room.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, very sharp.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking design and finish. Well done indeed. Do the 'Z' clips hold well enough to move the drawer out and in without the cabinet rocking on the wall?


















.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

absolutely. they're my go to for these units. they'll easily hold 50 lbs too. i also cut ports in the rear to help let air out - prevent vacuum.

they're like mini cleats.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are interesting little clips. How much of a recess for the back? Do you mount them at the top and bottom of the back? And, you say there's no movement to the box (drawer moving) once installed?

In looking at the width of those clips, the spread of the holes looks like you could only install one screw in the center of a stud?


















.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Those are interesting little clips. How much of a recess for the back? Do you mount them at the top and bottom of the back? And, you say there's no movement to the box (drawer moving) once installed?
> 
> In looking at the width of those clips, the spread of the holes looks like you could only install one screw in the center of a stud?
> 
> ...


Here are the full specs - better than I can describe. Towards the bottom is an image with their measurements.

http://www.eagle-aluminum.com/Eagle-Z-Clip_ep_42.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

gideon said:


> Here are the full specs - better than I can describe. Towards the bottom is an image with their measurements.
> 
> http://www.eagle-aluminum.com/Eagle-Z-Clip_ep_42.html


Thanks for the link. Seems like you can only center one screw. How do they install for you with respect to the screws/studs?

















.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Thanks for the link. Seems like you can only center one screw. How do they install for you with respect to the screws/studs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wind up using anchors normally in drywall. People sometimes hit studs and sometimes not, depending on where they want the unit to hang. No complaints or issues to speak of. 

I know it's not ideal to just go into drywall alone but there haven't been and issues.


----------



## mariauccia1973 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi do you do custom pieces? i own a salon in nyc and need some floating drawer shelves. Please let me know. email is [email protected]


----------



## andrew.whicker (Sep 28, 2016)

Are these solid wood or plywood with veneer on the front?

(I'm new to woodworking)

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

This thread is a couple years old and gideon hasn't been here since July so you may not get any answers. 

andrew.wicker, the cabinets could be made out of either solid wood or plywood however solid wood would be more stable. Personally for the drawers I would have used full extension drawer slides to get better access to the contents.


----------



## andrew.whicker (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply! I'm trying to sort out what type of furniture I can make with 90% plywood and metal.

Looking at mid century modern.

I have access to a proper woodshop, but it costs money. Hoping to reduce cost in the meantime before I can afford shop space and the equipment

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

andrew.whicker said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I'm trying to sort out what type of furniture I can make with 90% plywood and metal.
> 
> Looking at mid century modern.
> 
> ...


You can sometimes improvise shop space. When I lived in an apartment I did a lot of work on a balcony. Later on I ended up getting a two bedroom apartment so I could make a small shop in one bedroom. I covered the carpeted floor with plastic and laid some thin plywood on top. Of course I didn't have things like table saws in there but you can do a lot with hand tools. I also one time rented a mini-warehouse and set up a small shop where I could run some machinery off the wiring from the lights. Even when I bought my first house it only had a one car garage so didn't give me a lot of room. I ended up setting up the equipment in the garage and put things like work benches outdoors to work from. I ran my business for the first couple years like that building entire kitchens and finishing them in my back yard.


----------

